# Heavy fuel usage?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

At WOT the 15 will burn about 1.5 gallons per hour.
Take it back to 3/4 throttle and burn rate drops to about a gallon per hour.
Carbed 2 strokes are very ineffecient engines. At idle only about 60% to 70%
of fuel/oil mix is burned, at WOT the burn increases to about 92% of the fuel charge.


----------

